# Trying to get to the root of crippling, chronic procrastination



## SylG (Apr 4, 2018)

It sounds stupid to even talk about it. But here it is, I think that perhaps I suffer from chronic procrastination.  

After trying to sort out multiple mental health issues (depression, anxiety) I find that now that I've gone back to college (I'm middle-aged) that procrastination is a serious impediment and I need to fix/treat/cope with it better than I have been so far. 

I always just thought I was lazy or low energy because I'm overweight. But I'm in college studying to go into a new career and procrastination already cost me the school year last year and now it's there, screwing me up again. In this new career, constant practice is especially important. I'd looked into changing careers years ago and someone very knowledgeable had explain that a daily practice of just 30 minutes would help make huge improvements. I never did the practice. I kept meaning to, but I wouldn't then I'd feel guilty and vow to myself that I would the next day.  Then the same thing the next day, the next, the next, and so on. The screwed up part is that despite trying to be present with my thoughts and thinking, it doesn't seem like I'm procrastinating consciously. I'll mean to do some practice, then I'll snap out of a cleaning spree or organizing spree or I'll decide I need to buy something and spend hours online researching the best whatever it is, where to get it the most cheaply, etc. But again, it feels like it would be easier if I was actually at some point thinking "Gee, it's time to get this started." followed by "Nah, I'll just play video games or mow the lawn instead." but like I said, it almost feels like I'm in the middle of whatever distraction until I snap out of it and realize I just wasted hours out of my day. 

Is therapy the best way to go? I mean I feel like a crazy person talking about all this because I'm sure people would just tell me to suck it up or force myself to do the daily practice. But I have this stupid niggling notion that it's some deep level trying to mess things up. If there's some good book you could suggest, I'd love any and all help or suggestions. 

Thanks!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 4, 2018)

SylG said:


> Is therapy the best way to go?



It might at least help to answer the question of whether there is some bigger or underlying reason for the procrastination. For example, procrastination is characteristic of several issues or disorders, including perfectionism, OCD, ADHD, depression, anxiety, even bipolar disorder. You might start by asking your family doctor what s/he thinks, if you have one who knows your history.



SylG said:


> I mean I feel like a crazy person talking about all this because I'm sure people would just tell me to suck it up or force myself to do the daily practice. But I have this stupid niggling notion that it's some deep level trying to mess things up. If there's some good book you could suggest, I'd love any and all help or suggestions.



Your issue is not uncommon. You could have a look at some of the following sections of this forum for suggestions on how to manage your procrastination and get better organized (I'm not suggesting that any of these diagnoses necessarily applies to you but the advice on coping may still be helpful):


Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder :: OCD
Self-Esteem, Self-Concept, Relating to Others
ADHD: Attention Deficit Hyperactivity Disorder

You should also consider your sleep health and general health, as well as use of alcohol or non-prescription drugs, recreational and otherwise, which may be lowering your energy levels - another reason to start with your family doctor.


----------



## Daniel (Apr 4, 2018)

To use myself as an example:   I have struggled with so-called procrastination ever since I had mental health issues.  In my case, OCD and depression.   Executive functioning goes out the window a little bit with both disorders, and you have a different reward system in place (as a negative coping system of avoidance or whatever).    With OCD, the rewards are certainty, not necessarily productivity.    With depression, there may be little sense of a reward at all.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 4, 2018)

Very well said, Daniel. Thank you.


----------

